# Spray Tip Questions



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Recently I've been trying to use the search "function" to bone up on information regarding Graco spray tip sizes. Next week I'm getting a new Graco 390 (limited budget but it should suffice for my needs). The sprayer comes with 4 tips, plus a mail-in offer for 4 more. Before choosing all the tip sizes, I have a few questions.

First, I know that the fine finish sizes are designated by orifice sizes ending in even numbers. Dumb question, but just how much different can a .210 tip be from a .211 in terms of being a "fine finish"? One is considered to be fine, the other isn't, yet such a small size difference? Do fine finish tips have different pre-aperture shapes as opposed to the tips ending in odd numbers?

Second, I have only used the rac 5 black tips. Do they make the black tips with fine finish sizes, or do I have to go with those green tips? And if so, does that mean I have to purchase a gun with a different tip guard? 

I am wanting to be able to spray latex/acrylics unthinned through something like a .210 tip. This should be possible with a 390 correct?


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Fine finish tip have 2 orifices which double atomizes the paint. I find less over spray and less material when using then. They are only the green tips with racx guards. The $8 more per tip is worth it when you need it for certain applications.

Yes, it's possible. I run acrylic unthinned through my 440i regularly. 210 for frames. 410 for doors.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

PRC said:


> Fine finish tip have 2 orifices which double atomizes the paint. I find less over spray and less material when using then. They are only the green tips with racx guards. The $8 more per tip is worth it when you need it for certain applications.
> 
> Yes, it's possible. * I run acrylic unthinned through my 440i regularly. 210 for frames. 410 for doors.*




This is very much the game plan I wish to launch.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Am I correct in assuming the rac 5 guards can be unscrewed from the gun and replaced with the rac x guards?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

There's a definite difference between FF tips and all others. They allow you to spray at lower pressures, put out a softer fan with softer edges, much better atomization. I'm not smart enough to know the inner workings of them, but I DO know they say the FF Tips provide, "duel atomization". 

Rac 5 housing works with black tips and I think they still work with Titan FF tips, as well as many other brands of tips, but the green Rac X tips require the blue Rac X housing.

Your 390 will work great with FF tips. 210 can be a bit tricky since it requires many overlaps, (more margin for error, more starts, stops & overlaps). Only if I'm spraying rails or something similar do I use a 210 FF. For the most part, 310 & 410. 

If I were you, I'd suggest getting the 210 like you want, but also get a 310, 410, and maybe even something like a 312 or 412, all FF. That way, you're covered for most anything.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> There's a definite difference between FF tips and all others. They allow you to spray at lower pressures, put out a softer fan with softer edges, much better atomization. I'm not smart enough to know the inner workings of them, but I DO know they say the FF Tips provide, "duel atomization".
> 
> Rac 5 housing works with black tips and I think they still work with Titan FF tips, as well as many other brands of tips, but the green Rac X tips require the blue Rac X housing.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice Troy. I am going to take you up on this advice. I thought the 210 would be good for baseboards and small stuff. The smallest tip I've ever been able to use with my old airless without clogging issues was a 313 and I had to almost run with the gun. I want to be able to use lowest pressure possible, minimize overspray, use as little product as necessary.

I should have done this a couple years ago. I'll get a variety of sizes. I've got tons of rac 5 tips for exteriors, ceilings, and such already. As long as I can switch out tip guards I should be good to go.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

SemiproJohn said:


> Am I correct in assuming the rac 5 guards can be unscrewed from the gun and replaced with the rac x guards?


Yes, correct. It will fit every gun that currently fits your rac v's.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

SemiproJohn said:


> Thanks for the advice Troy. I am going to take you up on this advice. I thought the 210 would be good for baseboards and small stuff. The smallest tip I've ever been able to use with my old airless without clogging issues was a 313 and I had to almost run with the gun. I want to be able to use lowest pressure possible, minimize overspray, use as little product as necessary.
> 
> I should have done this a couple years ago. I'll get a variety of sizes. I've got tons of rac 5 tips for exteriors, ceilings, and such already. As long as I can switch out tip guards I should be good to go.


As long as you use a blue gun filter with FF tips there shouldn't be an issue of clogging. Strain first, of course.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Do you strain your paint? If not that'll help cut down the clogging. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

PNW Painter said:


> Do you strain your paint? If not that'll help cut down the clogging.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I always wrap a strainer sock around the suction tube and secure with a mini-bungee cord before placing in paint.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I use a 310 for cabinet doors, but I think the 410 is too small for for man doors. I like a 513 if I'm spraying a lot of doors. 

Keep in mind tips aren't supposed to last forever. The RacV and Titan Sc6+ are rated for approximately 50 gallons each while the RacX and Titan Tr1 are rated for approximately 100 gallons each. 

They won't self destruct or anything, but for things like doors or siding you don't back roll/brush it can cause problems.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

Last time I bought a pump when it came time to order all my free tips I experimented with all super small sizes, starting with 109 and 210 they come in handy here and there.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hines Painting said:


> I use a 310 for cabinet doors, but I think the 410 is too small for for man doors. I like a 513 if I'm spraying a lot of doors.
> 
> Keep in mind tips aren't supposed to last forever. The RacV and Titan Sc6+ are rated for approximately 50 gallons each while the RacX and Titan Tr1 are rated for approximately 100 gallons each.
> 
> They won't self destruct or anything, but for things like doors or siding you don't back roll/brush it can cause problems.


I didnt realize they were rated for so little! We have RacX that i bet have over 10,000 gallons through em lol. Yeah i know they blown out, but we just pretend they r a couple sizes bigger. A blown out 521 performs good for priming, just like a brand new 527.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

bryceraisanen said:


> I didnt realize they were rated for so little! We have RacX that i bet have over 10,000 gallons through em lol. Yeah i know they blown out, but we just pretend they r a couple sizes bigger. A blown out 521 performs good for priming, just like a brand new 527.


19 is really the biggest we use for drywall. So a .519
But yeh, I'll put thousands of gallons on one. Kinda get a rotation going, a brand new one for closets, dusting down, its so slow.
For doing the bulk I'm using a blowed out .19. Put out a Forrest fire at 50'. Lol
But yeh the first 50 to 75 or so gallons it's too slow really for blasting away full tilt

Trim I'll start off with a .209. And at first it will be painfully slow, but them smaller tips they break in quick. 5 or ten gallons and that thing starts to wing paint. 30 gallons in and it's like as fast as my arm can move. Some where's around 100 gallons it gets to be a bit much to keep up with. Same thing with them I rotate the new ones in and the old ones out, use the new for dusting down and fine finishing and blast away with the older. 

Them big tips aren't really in our system, like a .21 -.27 it is a oddball order that size for me. We're using that size. They just start out their life a bit more dainty. The tip may say on it .419 bit really it's a I dunno a .650 or something crazy like that.


----------

